# Can't play mkv file using VLC player



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I can't play mkv file using VLC player.

VLC player says it doesn't have cook audio codec.

So how can I play this file ?


Thanks.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

VLC supports MKV files. The real problem is the graphics card's drivers. Check your video cards manufacturers site for updated display drivers. 
You can work around it by changing the output device in the players. for example, In VLC it's *Tools* -> *Preferences* -> *Video* -> *Display*->*Output*... try the different DirectShow output devices.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

The video plays after that message, but no sound or audio.
So is it not due to cook audio codec, because i don't have it for VLC ?

Thanks.




spunk.funk said:


> VLC supports MKV files. The real problem is the graphics card's drivers. Check your video cards manufacturers site for updated display drivers.
> You can work around it by changing the output device in the players. for example, In VLC it's *Tools* -> *Preferences* -> *Video* -> *Display*->*Output*... try the different DirectShow output devices.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

Actually this is what it displays when I play the mkv on VLC.-

No suitable decoder module:
VLC does not support the audio or video format "cook". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this

The only way I can make it play sound is to convert the mkv to dvd video
using DVD Flick at the moment.

Any other MKV player has cook audio or video codec ?

Thanks.



spunk.funk said:


> VLC supports MKV files. The real problem is the graphics card's drivers. Check your video cards manufacturers site for updated display drivers.
> You can work around it by changing the output device in the players. for example, In VLC it's *Tools* -> *Preferences* -> *Video* -> *Display*->*Output*... try the different DirectShow output devices.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try real player classic


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello zhong,

I use DivX Plus Player to watch MKV videos try that and see if it works? 

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Install http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=6445&s=775

Report back.


----------



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What player do I use to play mkv file after I install this codecs ?

Thanks.




IT-Barry said:


> Install http://www.free-codecs.com/download_soft.php?d=6445&s=775
> 
> Report back.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the codec is already included in real player classic


----------



## IT-Barry (Sep 6, 2010)

Try installing this.

Free-Codecs.com :: Download Real Alternative 2.0.2 : Real Alternative will allow you to play RealMedia files without having to install RealPlayer/RealOne Player

Sorry for the reply after reply of codec packs, but I had similar problems.


----------

